# Help identify this grassy weed please



## DbShep (Aug 10, 2020)

Today I noticed a fair amount of a grassy weed that was going to seed in my bentgrass putting green. I know most of this forum is focused on keeping bentgrass out of their lawn, but for the benefit of a weirdo keeping bentgrass, could anyone identify the type of grass I'm dealing with here? It seems to be growing out in one direction so I don't think it's crabgrass. When I pick it by hand, it breaks easily and is very fine.


----------



## Midsoutherner (Aug 25, 2020)

I think that closer pictures, or maybe let some of it grow longer may help. Its hard to tell what that is.


----------

